# XJO - ChartTV analysis videos



## charttv (14 October 2005)

I have prepared some rudimentary analyses of the XJO in a video format and would appreciate your feedback as I wish to sharpen up my TA skills.

long video (around 7 minutes)
www.pollux.biz/charttv/charttv13oct05longanalysis/charttv13oct05longanalysis.html

short video (around 3 minutes)
www.pollux.biz/charttv/charttv13oct05/charttv13oct05.html


----------



## wayneL (14 October 2005)

*Re: XJO - chart analysis videos*



			
				charttv said:
			
		

> I have prepared some rudimentary analyses of the XJO in a video format and would appreciate your feedback as I wish to sharpen up my TA skills.
> 
> long video (around 7 minutes)
> www.pollux.biz/charttv/charttv13oct05longanalysis/charttv13oct05longanalysis.html
> ...




The vids wouldn't download fully. But it could be due to the crappy, lousy, inadequate dial-up connection I'm stuck with for a couple more weeks. :swear: 

Are you gonna do this as a business?


----------



## WaySolid (14 October 2005)

*Re: XJO - chart analysis videos*

Hi Malcolm,

Excellent work, really enjoyed that.

A few points I noted.

1) Sep 11/2001 had a strong effect on the markets for understandable reasons, the market looks to me like it just filled the void from this whack.

2) The property boom in Aus peaked around Sep 03, at the time interest rates rises started appearing (note how interest rates move the markets, interest rates and budget deficits appear to be 2 economic indicators with real clout). The property equity started flowing into the markets from that point on with Joe public only recently beginning to catch on to the equities boom. I saw the word 'bubble' mentioned only very recently in the newspapers. From my observations of investors and the general public I think there's plenty more equity still to move to the ASX as well, what will baby boomers do with property equity? My prediction is that it will seek out the highest yield and thats the ASX in Australia at the moment.

3) Try a 200 day SMA or EMA on the SPI/XJO and notice how it relates to the March correction, and captures the start of the present bull market. In the US the 200 day MA is an important indicator for fund managers, and it looks like it has real impact in our markets as well.

Look forward to watching more, beats Travel channel for me anyday 

http://www.andrewsblog.net/?p=56

This post I made was quite lucky in it's timing. 

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## charttv (14 October 2005)

*Re: XJO - chart analysis videos*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> The vids wouldn't download fully. But it could be due to the crappy, lousy, inadequate dial-up connection I'm stuck with for a couple more weeks. :swear:
> 
> Are you gonna do this as a business?




Hi Wayne,  

Sorry to hear about the dial-up, I may look at providing more easily downloadable versions in future.

I may look at becoming a technical analyst in future but right now, I feel my distance from the industry massively aids my objectivity. The fact that I don't have to trade or find a trade for a client takes the pressure off and helps me to see things as they are rather than as I hypothesise them to be.


----------



## charttv (20 October 2005)

*XJO latest chart analysis video - 20 oct*

Looking for a retest of the 4300 level in the next few days

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/20oct...t/xjo20oct.html

I had a problem with my video editing package hence the woeful editing.


----------



## michael_selway (20 October 2005)

*Re: XJO latest chart analysis video - 20 oct*



			
				charttv said:
			
		

> Looking for a retest of the 4300 level in the next few days
> 
> http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/20oct...t/xjo20oct.html
> 
> I had a problem with my video editing package hence the woeful editing.




hi link doesnt work! thx


----------



## charttv (21 October 2005)

*Re: XJO latest chart analysis video - 20 oct*

try this one

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/20oct05/xjo20oct/xjo20oct.html


----------



## charttv (24 October 2005)

*XJO latest analysis video - 24 Oct*

The latest episode of Chart TV is here:

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/xjo24oct/xjo24oct.html

3:55 in duration


----------



## Bronte (25 October 2005)

*Re: XJO latest analysis video - 24 Oct*

Well Malcolm I enjoyed your Video
Thanks  
Bronte


Oops!


----------



## pete152 (25 October 2005)

*Re: XJO latest analysis video - 24 Oct*

That was good mate, thanks for that.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## charttv (2 November 2005)

My latest outlook on the Aussie market is here:

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/xjo01nov/xjo01nov.html

The hooking up of the lower bollinger band and MACD looks very bullish to me.


----------



## doctorj (2 November 2005)

Really enjoying chart tv!  Thanks for posting and keep 'em coming


----------



## happytrader (2 November 2005)

Excellent as always Malcolm. Thank you for your generousity.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## charttv (4 November 2005)

My latest analysis of the XJO is here. Nice breach of the 4500 level today to push price away from the 20 period exponential which I focus on heavily in this episode.

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/charttv03nov/charttv03nov.html


----------



## charttv (15 November 2005)

My latest take on the aussie market S&P ASX 200 is here

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/xjo14nov/xjo14nov.html

Are we about to experience a Christmas rally?


----------

